# Snapper Trixi style



## Tuesday gone (Apr 23, 2008)

*1/4 cup of bread crumbs per fillet 2 Tabs of blacking season, 2 tea of sugar, ( the sugar carmelize's to give a really good sear) mix,,,,,, *

*In another dish whisk 1 egg. Dip fillet in egg then in dry mix, (fish should be room temp,,pan should be hot with oil and butter in it),,,sear in pan with oil and equal parts butter. About 3 mins each side, remove and cover with foil to rest,will still cook.*

*In small sauce pan melt some butter 2 to 3 Tab,,, grate in a garlic clove and a little bit of fresh ginger. Pour over fish then squeeze a little fresh lemon on top.*

*You will love this.*


----------

